
The Earn IT Bill Is the Government’s Plan to Scan Every Message Online - ColinWright
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/earn-it-bill-governments-not-so-secret-plan-scan-every-message-online
======
psychanarch
[https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/339...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/3398?q=%7B%22search%22%3A%5B%22EARN+IT%22%5D%7D&s=1&r=1)

